# What tool can do this?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I have no idea about "tools" in regards to hands on work. I slap my father for that ::saber::, unlike what I'm trying to teach my son. I can barely operate a hammer without having black and blue thumbs.

Anyways, forgive me if this seems novice to you folks that know how to do this, but I was wondering what tool is used to make something like in the photos. I rented out a cabin in TN a few weeks ago and they had a nifty "ash tray" that was made out of a cut log and the top was hollowed out for the butts. Not only could it be used for an ashtray, but other things as well came to mind. Regardless, what "tool" would you use to do such a task?


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

Almost looks like they used it on a lathe. Kind of like when they turn bowls out of one piece wood, or maybe they used a router....a lot.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I think I could accomplish this task by making the circle cut with a jigsaw and then using my wood chisels to carve out the cut area.


----------



## deloran11 (Jun 27, 2012)

either of those tools will work but if you want to do it in a more "rustic" way you can use hot coals carefully in small amounts to burn the center and then scrape it away as it burns down. Would be a longer process but also a cool way of doing it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If you're good, just chisels. If you're smart, a Bridgeport style horizontal mill will cut it out, or a overhead router. I don't claim to be either.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> If you're good, just chisels. If you're smart, a Bridgeport style horizontal mill will cut it out, or a overhead router. I don't claim to be either.


I was just about to say a mill


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

I vote for chisels. I'm not that great of a wood worker, but believe I could do that in less than an hour. Shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks all. A lathe came to mind first, but the others are some great ideas.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I saw Cody Lundin hollow out a log like that using hot fire coals. Kind of primitive, but it might just work.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I would use a router with a bit that cuts the bottom and sides at the same time with a bushing collar. Maybe start with a plywood jig with about a 2 inch hole in it to start and then enlarge the hole in the plywood jig after each pass. Pretty cool ashtray.I think that would be easier than trying to mount such a large piece in a lathe. That would work though.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

survival said:


> I have no idea about "tools" in regards to hands on work. I slap my father for that ::saber::, unlike what I'm trying to teach my son. I can barely operate a hammer without having black and blue thumbs.
> 
> Anyways, forgive me if this seems novice to you folks that know how to do this, but I was wondering what tool is used to make something like in the photos. I rented out a cabin in TN a few weeks ago and they had a nifty "ash tray" that was made out of a cut log and the top was hollowed out for the butts. Not only could it be used for an ashtray, but other things as well came to mind. Regardless, what "tool" would you use to do such a task?
> 
> ...


Like the native Americans did, with a dug out canoe,fire and a gouging implement.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Like the native Americans did, with a dug out canoe,fire and a gouging implement.


A gouging implement would be a wood gouge, ie a chisel.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a set of these:

Buy pfeil Swiss made Brienz Intermediate Set at Woodcraft

They are the greatest carving tools ever made, in my opinion. They make short order of digging out an ashtray shown in the photo.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> A gouging implement would be a wood gouge, ie a chisel.


Actually you could use both a gouge and a chisel. Learning to turn though would be easier, just more expensive.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would go with the coals, you can easily build a device like a stump burner, check you tube, and then stop the process, only need an air source and some sheet metal. If you mess up, just try again.
I can see some off my cousins and I "plunge cutting a skill saw" to get the same results, but I would NOT suggest it. But then again, me and my cousins never were too smart............


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Xplorer said:


> I vote for chisels. I'm not that great of a wood worker, but believe I could do that in less than an hour. Shouldn't be that difficult.


 Have to agree with you. A Lathe would have been rounder and a log that size would take a good size machine.
Good sharp chisel and some time


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Please, remember you are going to have to register that "cigarrette and ash holding device" with the federal governement, and becouse it is considered a flammable material, you have to have it registered and insured in your name, with a blood a nd dna sample provided... Also, since you are planning to repurpose and alter the original design, you will have to be federeally inspected prior to use, and annually taxed on said devise......
Actually, I think I will try one, would look awesome by my fire pit..


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

That log was hollowed out with a chainsaw making several cuts and then a fire to burn it out.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A beaver who has a real smoking problem. Notice the tooth marks on the filters and the way he smoked them down to a 1/4 inch from the filter.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I made a six piece set of wood bowls for a friend from hickory. I used a hand router to do it & didn't take long at all. Finsihed the inside off with a dremel tool with metal grinding bit to remove the router marks.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A plunge router would be the easiest way to get the outside ring nice and clean.

This seams like a terrible idea.

I have seen several ash trays on fire in the summer time on construction sites. When they set in the sun and a few butts are in their. They go up in smoke. Literally.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

I think a router will do it. You might chisels as well.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

If time wasn't an issue, you could also use LT's to do it. LT=Liberal Termites. They just go in circles, don't get much accomplished and show up for free food.


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

A router. Easy to do. You can pick one up at a pawn shop for a good price.


John


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I saw a cutter attachment for 4-1/2 inch grinders. It's a disc 4 inch or so diameter with chain saw teeth around it. The use it for carving totems, etc.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Router bit

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96332


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, a router would be the quick way. You could drill a series of holes and then use a chisel and gouge to finish it. The most appropriate way, considering the forum, would be to use gouges and chisels. You would learn to use tools that will always be available and you could even start by making the tools yourself.

The skills you learn last a lifetime and you would be teaching them to the next generation.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I could do that in less than 1 second...a little bit of detonating cord goes a long way.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Yah, but you'd use a ton or glue putting it back together and another ton of sand paper finishing it. Speed is not always what it's cracked up to be. I learned that from my first girl friend.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There is no problem, big or small, that cannot be resolved with the proper application of high explosives.

If you split the log you did something wrong. I have watched trees brought down with three wraps of det cord. 

I also got to watch, at close quarters, an acre of area cleared to 10 inches deep in hard pan. You didn't hear a sound, see any dust you just felt a "thump" that was like a hit in your feet but really dull. Walked over and sunk in the now powdered hard pan. The area was being turned into a parking lot and the excavator was having an impossible time getting through the hard pan. That man was an artist with explosives.


----------

